

Dear Old People - iamdave
http://dearoldpeople.pen.io

======
nickbp
"If it seems like I'm being a brat"

Don't worry, you are. Not even sure what you're attempting to address.

\- Fellow young'n

------
phirephly
He is a brat, but touches a problem I've been trying to grapple with for some
time now.

I'm almost done with college, but throughout, I've been surprised how little
respect college students give their professors. At the same time, I can't
really say the professors deserve it; they give off an air of complete
cluelessness, because everything they talk about is 20 years out of date.

What bothers me is, have academics always been a generation behind, or is this
just a result of the exponential acceleration of technology over the last 10
years? And is this acceleration sustainable? It feels like at some point
something has to break and this ridiculous speed of progress needs to slow
down.

Or do I just not appreciate the progress made 50 years ago, and professors
have always been a generation behind?

~~~
noblethrasher
What, may I ask, is the particular area of study that has instructors
professing obsolete (or irrelevant) knowledge?

~~~
phirephly
My Mechatronics professor took PRIDE in the fact that he hadn't changed the
coursework in 20 years, meaning we spent a lot of time talking about how to
program an 8051 in Intel BASIC.

------
squidbot
<http://dearyoungpeople.pen.io>

------
truthsayer
the arrogance of youth. I remember it well.

~~~
kawera
_I am not young enough to know everything._ Oscar Wilde

